# Gastgewerbe ohne Ausbildung



## bekki (12. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne eine kinderfreundliche Bar eröffnen, mit Spielzeug, Stillecke usw. Da ich nicht vom Fach - keine Gastronomin - bin, hatte ich mir nur eine kleine Selbstbedienungstheke mit Kaffee, Kuchen und Grießbrei vorgestellt - Imbisse eben. Zusätzlich kann ich mir vorstellen, Spielzeug, Kinder-/Elternzeitschriften, Second Hand-Ware zu verkaufen oder ähnlich. 

Die Planung und Finanzierung wird noch einige Monate in Anspruch nehmen, aber aus persönlichen/bürokratischen Gründen benötige ich jetzt schon einen Gewerbeschein, etwas überhastet also. 
Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass man, um ein Gastgewerbe anzumelden, eine entsprechende Ausbildung haben muss, oder in einem kostenpflichtigen Kurs die Prüfung nachholen. Trifft das IMMER zu? Was kosten diese Kurse?

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob meine Idee überhaupt ins Gastgewerbe hineinzählt, denn in einem Kiosk z.B. werden ja auch mal Heißgetränke und Snacks verkauft, ohne dass das der Betreiber diese Ausbildung haben muss, oder?

Was passiert, wenn ich das auf dem Gewerbeamt anfrage - kommen die dann womöglich erst auf die Idee, einen solchen Kurs zu fordern?

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?

Gruß und danke


----------



## Dr Dau (13. August 2009)

Hallo!

Willst Du Gäste auch beherbergen?
Siehe auch: Wikipedia - Beherbergungsbetrieb
Weil ein Gastgewerbe ist eine Beherbergung mit oder ohne Verpflegung.
Siehe auch: Wikipedia - Gastgewerbe

Eine Bar ist (zumidest so lange wie Du keine Betreuung anbietest) eine Gastronomie.
Weil's so schön ist: Wikipedia - Gastronomie (Auflagen sind zu beachten)
Beim Kaffee sehe ich noch kein Problem..... notfalls könnte man sich ja auch einen Kaffeeautomaten von einem Automatenaufsteller hinstellen lassen.
Beim Kuchen und dem Griesbrei sieht es schon anders aus, hier handelst Du mit verderblichen und unverpackten Lebensmitteln (hier kommen also Auflagen und Hygienevorschriften auf Dich zu).
Ob Du eine Gaststättenkonzession benötigst, sollte Dir die Gewerbeaufsicht  mitteilen können.
Die Gewerbeaufsicht sollte Dir auch Auskunft über andere Vorschriften,  bzw. Dir die Adressen der zuständigen Stellen, nennen können.

Gegen eine Ecke mit ein paar Bauklötzen und Autos dürfte nichts einzuwenden sein.
Kommen aber auch "Geräte" (Kletterwand/Kletterseil, Hüpfburg, Schaukel etc.) zum Einsatz, hast Du gleich 2 Probleme:
1. müssen diese Geräte, bzw. deren ordnungsgemässe Aufstellung/Installation, vom TÜV abgenommen werden.
2. wenn die "Spielecke" überhand nimmt, kann es schnell eher in den Bereich "Erlebnisgastronomie" übergehen (könnte evtl. für den Gewerbeschein eine Rolle spielen).

Das Gewerbeamt (bzw. der Sachbearbeiter) kann vieles erzählen/verlangen.
Nur hat er sich an die Vorschriften zu halten.
Wenn irgendein "Kurs" per Gesetz/Verordnung verlangt wird, dann musst Du ihn natürlich auch absolvieren.
Wird der Kurs aber nicht per Gesetz/Verordnung verlangt und der Sachbearbeiter fordert diesen von Dir trotzdem ein, kannst Du den Sachbearbeiter persönlich oder das Gewerbeamt im zuge der Amtshaftung (Achtung: u.U. musst Du dabei Auflagen einhalten) in Regress nehmen.

Was den Kiosk angeht:
Vergiss was Du da gesehen hast. 
1. Weisst Du nicht was der Betreiber angemeldett. 
2. woher willst Du wissen welche Ausbildung der Betreiber hat?
3. gibt es (fast) überall schwarze Schafe.
4. macht er es überhaupt regelmässig? Evtl. verteilt er ja auch nur zu besonderen Anlässen (z.B. Firmenjubiläum) Schnittchen und Kaffee an seine treuen Stammkunden?!
Ich will es nicht beschwören, aber ich denke im letzt genannten Fall wird er wohl keine extra Genehmigung benötigen.

Was den Verkauf von Spielzeug, Zeitschriften, Second-Hand etc. angeht:
Das ist ein ganz anderes Gewerbe.
Zur Gastronomie kommt hier also noch der "Handel mit neuen und gebrauchten Handelswaren" ("non Food" dürfte hier wohl auf grund der Gastronomie wegfallen).

Warum brauchst Du den Gewerbeschein jetzt schon?
Um den beantragen zu können, musst Du Dir erstmal darüber im klaren sein was Du überhaupt alles anbieten willst. 

Zur Stillecke:
Denke daran das z.B. auch Väter mit ihren Kindern in die Bar kommen könnten. 
Die Stillecke sollte also abgeschirmt sein.
Ausserdem wollen die Mütter beim stillen evtl. ungestört sein (ggf. einen separaten Raum einrichten).

2 Toiletten sind eh Pflicht, aber um nicht auf jeder Toielette einen Wickelplatz einrichten zu müssen (denke immer auch an die Väter ), wäre ein separater Wickelraum anzudenken.
Mit einem Wickeltisch-Heizstrahler sammelst Du bestimmt Pluspunkte.....besonders während der kälteren/kalten Jahreszeit. 

So, nun habe ich aber keine Lust mehr. 

Gruss Dr Dau

PS: dieser Beitrag ist keine Rechtsberatung, sondern spiegelt nur meine persönliche Meinung wider.


----------



## vfl_freak (13. August 2009)

bekki hat gesagt.:


> Was passiert, wenn ich das auf dem Gewerbeamt anfrage - kommen die dann womöglich erst auf die Idee, einen solchen Kurs zu fordern?



Moin,

keine 'Angst' - da kommen die schon von selbst drauf 
Du muss bei einer Gewerbeanmeldung ja angeben, was für ein Gewerbe Du betreiben willst! Und damit ergeben sich dann die Konsequenzen ganz von selbst !

Wenn Du jedoch, um Dir das zu ersparen, hierbei 'falsche Angaben' machst und bspw. irgendwas wegläßt, dann wird es sicher sehr bitter .....

Also, wie schon Dr. Dau schrieb: lass Dich vom Gewerbeamt beraten und informieren! Das ist das einfachste und sicherste 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## bekki (13. August 2009)

Hallo,

danke für Eure Antworten! 
Ich brauche den Gewerbeschein jetzt schon, weil ich alleinerziehend bin und die Planung nur gebacken kriege, wenn meine Tochter (1 Jahr) in die Kita gehen kann. Da ich die selbst mit ALG II nicht bezahlen kann, hoffe ich, dass das Jugendamt sich beteiligt. Der Antrag dafür läuft gerade, wobei sie mir gesagt haben, dass ein Gewerbeschein dem zuträglich wäre...

Deshalb muss ich jetzt ein Gewerbe anmelden, ohne dass die Planung komplett abgeschlossen ist. 

Ich werde es wohl so machen, wie ihr schreibt: Dem Gewerbeamt die SItuation schildern und hoffen, dass ich in nichts reinreite...

Also Grüße


----------



## vfl_freak (13. August 2009)

Moin,

wobei es auch kein Problem ist, sich den Gewerbeschein zu holen!
Kostet so um 15 - 20 € und eine Um- oder auch Abmeldung geht für die gleichen Kosten ähnlich problemlos!
Du kannst ja ggf. auch nur einen Nebenerwerb anmelden 

Das Einzige dabei ist, dann Du dann durch die Anmeldung einen Fragebogen vom FA bekommst (mit Angaben zu erwarteten Umsatz etc.) 

Allerdings solltet Du bei ALG-Bezug vlt. aufpassen! Ich weiß nicht genau, wie es da abläuft. Nicht, dass sie Dir dort Deine Bezüge kürzen ! ! !

Gruß
Klaus

[EDIT]: event. kannst Du über Arbeitsamt oder ARGE etc. auch Zuschüsse zur startenden Selbstständigkeit bekommen, zumal Du Dich dann ja ggf. selbst renten- und krankenversichern musst!! Bei mir war es damals so (allerdings bei ALG I)


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. August 2009)

Es wäre mir neu, dass man fürs Eröffnen eines Gastro-Gewerbes eine fachspezifische Ausbildung benötigt.

Ich kenne da Landwirte, abgebrochene Studenten, Bauarbeiter, Philosophen, Lageristen und Pädagogen, die solch ein Gewerbe betreiben, ohne eine gastronomische Ausbildung zu Haben 

Es wäre aber unbedingt empfehlenswert, wenn du dich trotzdem vorher weiterbildest, vor allem in Sachen Finanzen/Hygiene.

Und wenn du da Griessbrei anbieten willst, solltest du dir gut überlegen, ob du den selbst Kochen willst, denn die Kosten/Auflagen, die dich erwarten werden, wenn du etwas selbst kochen willst, wirst du mit Griessbrei alleine  in 100 Jahren nicht einfahren


Was ich an der Gewerbeanmeldung im Vorraus allerdings als problematisch sehen würde:
Du musst da, wenn ich mich nicht irre, auch deine Gewerberäume spezifizieren...wie soll das gehen, wenn du noch keine hast?


----------



## bekki (13. August 2009)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Das Einzige dabei ist, dann Du dann durch die Anmeldung einen Fragebogen vom FA bekommst (mit Angaben zu erwarteten Umsatz etc.)



Ja, das ist auch so ein Ding - wie soll ich als Laie so früh im Voraus die Umsätze einschätzen können ?

Das Arbeitsamt unterstützt mich, bzw. da ich ein Kind unter 3 habe und dem Arbeitsmarkt "sowieso nicht zur Verfügung stehe"  kriege ich so lange ALG II, bis ich mich selbst finanzieren kann...
Allerdings: Die Gründerberatung wird teilweise vom AA übernommen, aber nur, wenn ich vorher ein Formular zu den erwarteten Ausgaben und Umsätzen abgebe. Bis zur Eröffnung werden wohl noch mindestens 4 Monate vergehen. Wohl oder übel muss ich da also irgendwelche Schätzungen eintragen, denn genau das ist ja der Sinn dieser Beratung, dass ich die Risiken besser abschätzen lerne. Und ein Beratungstermin beim DEHOGA kostet 90 Euro, davor schrecke ich gerade noch zurück...
Wie würdet Ihr da vorgehen?



Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:


> Es wäre mir neu, dass man fürs Eröffnen eines Gastro-Gewerbes eine fachspezifische Ausbildung benötigt.
> 
> Ich kenne da Landwirte, abgebrochene Studenten, Bauarbeiter, Philosophen, Lageristen und Pädagogen, die solch ein Gewerbe betreiben, ohne eine gastronomische Ausbildung zu Haben



Hallo,

hier mal der Link zu der Seite, auf der das mit der Ausbildung steht: 
http://www.gewerbe-anmelden.info/news/gastronomen.html 

Ich habe auch schon oft von Geisteswissenschaftlern gehört, die eine Kneipe aufgemacht haben, deswegen wundert mich das ja so...



Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:


> Und wenn du da Griessbrei anbieten willst, solltest du dir gut überlegen, ob du den selbst Kochen willst, denn die Kosten/Auflagen, die dich erwarten werden, wenn du etwas selbst kochen willst, wirst du mit Griessbrei alleine  in 100 Jahren nicht einfahren



OK... Und wie ist das, wenn mir der Grießbrei morgens "geliefert" wird und ich mache nur die einzelnen Portionen warm?
Und wie ist es mit Kuchen, den würden verschiedene Bekannte zunächst einmal backen. Ist das auch so teuer, oder hast Du Dich nur auf den Grießbrei bezogen?

Es gibt ein Kindercafé in Berlin, da bieten die auch Spaghetti usw. an. Ich dachte halt, Grießbrei und an den Tagen, an denen mir keiner Kuchen backt, süße und herzhafte Waffeln oder Crepes, das wäre ein guter Einstieg.


----------



## vfl_freak (13. August 2009)

Moin,

keine Angst, das ist denen schon alles klar! 

Die wollen eigentlich nur irgendwelche Zahlen sehen, nach denen Du dann ggf. EKSt. zahlen sollst! Es geht dabei weniger darum, auf den Cent genau zu sagen, was denn wohl reinkommen wird!

Es interessiert (zunächst) auch kaum, ob Du davon leben könntest oder nicht!

Schätze einfach einen Betrag knapp unterhalb des Eingangssteuersatzes (habe die Zahlen nicht genau im Kopf - sollten so um 8500 € zu versteuerndes EK sein) 

Ich habe damals übrigens ein Existensgründungsseminar bei einem Unternehmensberater gemacht (2 Tage für 25 €). Da war sehr hilfreich und ließ kaum Fragen offen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. August 2009)

Hab das hier entdeckt:

http://www.stuttgart.ihk24.de/servi...rbe/Hotel-_und_Gaststaettengewerbe,_Tipps.jsp

Du wirst demnach einen Kurs in Lebensmittelrecht/Hygiene benötigen (3.2.)


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. August 2009)

bekki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> OK... Und wie ist das, wenn mir der Grießbrei morgens "geliefert" wird und ich mache nur die einzelnen Portionen warm?
> Und wie ist es mit Kuchen, den würden verschiedene Bekannte zunächst einmal backen. Ist das auch so teuer, oder hast Du Dich nur auf den Grießbrei bezogen?
> 
> Es gibt ein Kindercafé in Berlin, da bieten die auch Spaghetti usw. an. Ich dachte halt, Grießbrei und an den Tagen, an denen mir keiner Kuchen backt, süße und herzhafte Waffeln oder Crepes, das wäre ein guter Einstieg.



Du kannst in der Gastronomie nicht irgendetwas verkaufen, was dir irgendwer bringt.

Der, der dir etwas bringt, muss ein Gewerbe dafür haben, dies herzustellen und damit zu Handeln. Er muss die Hygienevorschriften beachten, die Kühlkette einhalten....und natürlich das, was du ihm dafür gibst, versteuern 
Ob das deine Bekannten sind, ist dabei egal.

Und du musst das alles dokumentieren...Wareneingang, Temperatur, Lagerhaltung, Verkauf.

Ein gewerbliches Cafe ist kein Kuchenbasar in der Kita


----------



## ronaldh (13. August 2009)

Hallo bekki,

ich hoffe, Du weißt, worauf Du Dich einlässt. Selbständigkeit in der Gastronomie ist schon ein Traum für viele ausgebildete Restaurantfachleute usw., jedoch in aller Regel kaum realisierbar.

Haupt-Grund sind die Einstandskosten. Du musst ja offensichtlich jeden Euro zweimal umdrehen. Wovon willst Du dann die Ausstattung für Deine Bar finanzieren? Du kannst sicher davon ausgehen, dass Du keine Unterstützung von einer Bank bekommst, die bekommen heute selbst ausgebildete Gastronomen kaum noch.

Du schreibst, dass Du als Laie nicht abschätzen kannst, was für Umsätze zu erwarten sind. Aber genau das ist letztlich der Hauptpunkt bei einer Firmengründung. 

Du musst eine Kalkulation aufstellen, in welcher Lage das Objekt ist, wieviele Gäste Du im Schnitt täglich erwartest und erwarten kannst, wie die Kaufkraft in dem Ortsteil ist (d.h. wieviele Leute es sich leisten könnten, regelmäßig ihren Grießbrei oder Kaffee bei Dir einzunehmen), welchen Betrag Du für Kaffee usw. ortsüblich ansetzen kannst. Dagegen müssen feste Kosten für Miete, Energie, eventuell mal eine Aushilfe für Dich je nach Öffnungszeiten (Du könntest ja auch mal krank werden), Auto (Du musst sicherlich regelmäßig zum Großmarkt) gerechnet werden. Und variable umsatzabhängige Kosten für den Wareneinkauf.

Hast Du denn bereits ein Objekt in Aussicht? Dies sollte vor Unternehmensgründung der Fall sein, denn davon sind letztlich auch Umsatzerwartungen und Kosten abhängig.

Ich will Dich ja nicht entmutigen, aber es gibt zu viele Selbständige, die nach kurzer Zeit mit einem Berg Schulden aufgeben mussten. Das Konzept und die Kalkulation müssen unbedingt vorher stehen, und da scheinen bei Dir leider wirklich noch einige Grundkenntnisse zu fehlen. Du schreckst schon vor der Beratungsgebühr bei der DEHOGA von 90,00 zurück, aber das wäre hervorragend angelegtes Geld (und kein Vergleich zu den Kosten die Du hast, wenn's schief gehen sollte). Die DEHOGA hat täglich mit Existenzgründern zu tun, und die kennen die (auch regional sehr unterschiedlichen!) Bestimmungen. 

Sei mir nicht böse, ich wünsche Dir wirklich alles Gute!


----------



## bekki (13. August 2009)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst in der Gastronomie nicht irgendetwas verkaufen, was dir irgendwer bringt.



Ich dachte z.b. an die hiesige Mensa, falls es, wie ihr schreibt, zu schwierig wird, selbst im laden speisen zuzubereiten.
ich habe längere zeit in einem bachshop gearbeitet, wo wir u.a. Wienerwürstchen und Crepes zubereitet haben. Daher kenne ich die Hygienevorschriften und habe die "Rote Karte" (zulassung, um in Küchen zu arbeiten).

Es ist in der Tat so, dassich viele Dinge noch nicht weiß. Daher plane ich auch ein viertel bis halbes Jahr ein, in der meine Tochter bereits versorgt ist und ich mich weiterbilden kann. Teil dieser Weiterbildung ist ein Praktikum in einem Café hier im Ort. 
Außerdem mache ich besagtes Einzelcoaching bei einer Gründerberaterin, die in ähnlichen Bereichen selbständig war und in einem Unternehmerinennetzwerk ist. ZUdem spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, zum DEHOGA zu gehen und werde mich kommende Woche mit einer um die Ecke bekannten Gastwirtin unterhalten. 

Was die Finanzierung angeht, kann ich mir privat einen Teil leihen und möchte mit Hilfe meiner Beraterin einen Kredit beantragen. Außerdem rechne ich mit Sponsoren aus der freien Wirtschaft, mit Sponsoring und PR hatte ich in meinem Studium zu tun. 

Ich nehme Eure Bedenken ernst und bin dankbar für Eure Infos. Es ist eben nur leider so, dass ich auf gewissen Unterstützung vom JA und AA angewiesen bin, damit meine Tochter versorgt ist und ich das Coaching machen kann. Daher muss ich jetzt schon diverse Angaben machen und den Gewerbescheion vorlegen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. August 2009)

bekki hat gesagt.:


> Ich dachte z.b. an die hiesige Mensa, falls es, wie ihr schreibt, zu schwierig wird, selbst im laden speisen zuzubereiten.



Wenn du dir etwas von der Mensa liefern lässt, ist das sicher OK.

Ich dachte, du hast vor, bspw. Kuchen , den deine Mutti zuhaus bäckt, zu verkaufen.


Was deine Kenntnis der Hygienebestimmungen aus der Tätigkeit im Backshop/Rote Karte betrifft: das was da von dir als Gewerbetreibende gefordert werden wird, dürfte deine bisherigen Kenntnisse um ein Vielfaches übersteigen. :-(

Mal als Beispiel ein Griessbrei mit frischer Milch :suspekt:

Die Milch kommt gekühlt vom Lieferanten:

du musst das MHD und die Temperatur protokollieren.
du kochst den Brei...du musst protokollieren, auf welche Temperatur du ihn erhitzt hast
du musst protokollieren, in welcher Zeit du ihn auf welche Temperatur abgekühlt hast
Du musst ihn kühl lagern...die Temperatur des Kühlgerätes muss protokolliert werden
 du musst den Brei in einem bestimmten Zeitraum verkaufen
 natürlich muss auch die Reinigung/Desinfektion der beteiligten Gegenstände/Geräte protokolliert werden 
bei Kleinkindern als Kundschaft(da bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher), könnte evtl. noch das Zurückstellen einer Probe hinzukommen

Ok, hört sich jetzt vielleicht etwas überspitzt an, die gängige Praxis sieht etwas anders aus, aber in welche Richtung es geht, sollte aus dem Beispiel absehbar sein.


----------



## ronaldh (13. August 2009)

bekki hat gesagt.:


> Es ist in der Tat so, dassich viele Dinge noch nicht weiß. Daher plane ich auch ein viertel bis halbes Jahr ein, in der meine Tochter bereits versorgt ist und ich mich weiterbilden kann. Teil dieser Weiterbildung ist ein Praktikum in einem Café hier im Ort.
> Außerdem mache ich besagtes Einzelcoaching bei einer Gründerberaterin, die in ähnlichen Bereichen selbständig war und in einem Unternehmerinennetzwerk ist. ZUdem spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, zum DEHOGA zu gehen und werde mich kommende Woche mit einer um die Ecke bekannten Gastwirtin unterhalten.
> 
> Was die Finanzierung angeht, kann ich mir privat einen Teil leihen und möchte mit Hilfe meiner Beraterin einen Kredit beantragen. Außerdem rechne ich mit Sponsoren aus der freien Wirtschaft, mit Sponsoring und PR hatte ich in meinem Studium zu tun.
> ...




Das klingt doch schon gut, dass Du noch fachkundige Beratung hast. Die wirst Du auch brauchen. 

Aber bei der Finanzierung sehe ich wirklich sehr große Probleme. Ich hatte geschäftlich viel mit der Gastronomie zu tun, daher weiß ich, wie hoch die Hürden für einen Kredit speziell in der Gastronomie sind. Und für Sponsoren musst Du schon hervorragende Argumente haben, da die Wirtschaftslage solche Ausgaben für die meisten Unternehmen unattraktiv macht.

Deshalb kann ich Dir nur nochmal dringend raten, mit der Gewerbeanmeldung noch zu warten, bis Du ein sicheres Konzept hast. Denn damit belastest Du Dich zusätzlich (ganz abgesehen davon, dass nach den oben stehenden Links es vermutlich überhaupt nicht möglich ist, sofort ein gastronomisches Gewerbe anzumelden). 

Wäre schön, wenn Du uns in den nächsten Wochen ab und an mal mitteilst, was daraus geworden ist!

LG
ronaldh


----------



## bekki (19. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ihr habt ja gebenten, dass ich mich ma zwischenmelde und das tue ich jetzt. Also, ich habe erstmal kein Gewerbe angemeldet. Ich weiß außerdem, dass ich dafür einen 2-tägigen Kurs bei der IHK machen muss. 
Die Eröffnung habe ich einfach mal auf den 1. März festgelegt. 

Eine meiner ursprünglichen Fragen war ja die nach Zahlen für die Ertragsvorschau, die das Arbeitsamt von mir wollte. Der Deutsche Hotel und Gastronomieverband (DEHOGA) bietet eine kostenlose Beratung für Existenzgründer an und dort habe ich einige Kennzahlen erhalten - die Beratung kann ich übrigens nur weiterempfehlen. 

In der Zeit bis März werde ich nun erstmal einen Businessplan schreiben und diverse Fortbildungen machen. Dann einen Kredit beantragen - der DEHOGA bietet einen für Existenzgründer vergünstigten Check-Up, mit dem man bei Banken punkten kann. 

Mit meinem Coach arbeite ich in Folgenden an der Marketingstrategie. So sieht es im Moment bei mir aus. 

Gerade (seit gestern) stellt sich mir eine neue Frage: Mieten oder Kaufen? Ich hatte zunächst den Kauf eines Objektes kategorisch ausgeschlossen, da das einfach ein Riesenkapitalaufwand ist. Außerdem ist das Thema eigentlich noch nicht aktuell. Nun habe ich aber zufällig ein Traumobjekt gefunden, das verkauft werden soll. Natürlich ist es ein Risiko - andererseits kann man die Raten weitaus geringer anlegen, als eine Miete in dieser Lage monatlich kosten würde und das wäre gerade am Anfang eine große Erleichterung. Außerdem: Was man kauft, kann man auch wieder verkaufen, nicht? Und als dritten Pro-Punkt: Die Mieten sollen in den nächsten Jahren steigen, da wäre ein Kauf auch von Vorteil.
Die Vorstellung, 20 oder mehr Jahre in der Schuld einer Bank zu stehen, widerstrebt mir ehrlich. Auf der anderen Seite wäre es eine Kapitalanlage wie z.B. eine private Rente, auf die ich dann verzichten würde. 

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## ronaldh (20. September 2009)

Hallo,

das klingt doch gut!

Zu der Frage, ob Kauf oder Vermietung: Das größte Problem ist da zunächst die Finanzierung. Habe ich da nicht etwas von ALG2 gelesen? Außerdem muss man beim Kauf nicht unbedingt an eine Wertsteigerung denken. Es kann auch andersum ausgehen. Bei jedem Objekt hängt es ja von der Lage ab, und die kann sich natürlich auch verschlechtern. Das muss genau geprüft werden.

Grüsse
ronaldh


----------



## bekki (20. September 2009)

Ja, hast recht, das muss genau geprüft werden. Zum Glück kann man die DEHOGA-Experten als relativ unabhängig einstufen...  Wobei so ein Check-Up natürlich teuer ist und man sich schon vorher seine Gedanken machen sollte 
Bei diesem Objekt wird ein Leasing-Kauf mit recht geringen Raten angeboten, für Käufer ohne Eigenkapital. Heißt aber auch, ich würde 20 - 30 Jahre lang abbezahlen. Heißt außerdem, sie wollen den Kasten unbedingt loswerden... Es ist ein Altbau, da muss man schon genauer hinsehen. 
Beim Sofortkauf per Kredit bräuchte ich größere Sicherheiten und/oder Bürgen mit Haus etc. und ich bin noch nicht sicher, ob ich jemanden aus meiner Familie derart belasten will/kann. 
Problematisch beim Kauf ist außerdem noch, dass man auf den Standpunkt fixiert ist und nicht nochmal eben umziehen kann, wenn man nach 5 Jahren merkt: Der Laden läuft gut und noch zentraler wäre noch besser, oder ähnlich. 

Nu ja, ich habe vorhin noch ein ähnliches Objekt gesehen, das vermietet werden soll. Aber Maklercourtage und Kaution sind ja auch ein ganzer Batzen, der irgendwie gestemmt werden muss.


----------



## Dr Dau (22. September 2009)

Finger weg vom Kauf!
Was ist z.B. wenn in ein paar Jahren eine Parkverbotzone eingerichtet wird?
Dann bleiben die Kunden aus weil sie keine Lust haben so weit zu laufen.
Folglich sinken auch die Einnahmen und Du hast sprichwörtlich "ein echten Klotz am Bein".
Wieder verkaufen kannst Du, wegen der inzwischen schlechteren Lage, auch vergessen bzw. kannst Du nur mit Verlust verkaufen.
Abgesehen davon müsste auch ganz genau geprüft werden ob und welche Auflagen evtl. erfüllt werden müssen (nicht dass das Gewerbeamt sagt: ist nicht).

Die Familie als Bürgen (mit dem Haus als Sicherheit) würde ich, zumindest bei solch hohen Summen, aus dem Spiel lassen.
Wenn der Laden, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, den Bach runter geht, dann ist auch das Haus der Familie weg.
Du kennst doch den Spruch "bei Geld hört die Freundschaft auf"?
Bei Fremden (z.B. Banken) kann man getrost die "Freundschaft" auf's Spiel setzen, aber bitte nicht bei der Familie..... den wichtigsten Menschen die man im Leben hat.


----------

